# what is your favorite crappie lake



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

what is your favorite crappie, musky, bass or what species you target mainly I would like to keep it in Ohio but feel free to list lakes in other states I posted in the Northeast section also with the same question just in case those Northern boys don't pay attention to the South lol


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Mosquito...hands down.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Guntersville Alabama for me Kentucky Lake second Dale Hollow Tenn third


----------

